# Walnut cutting board



## jaustin (Aug 18, 2013)

Was asked to make a cutting board.
Fun little projects.
17 x 12.5"
finished with mineral oil. Not all the way cured yet.

http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/20130818_133643_zps7a6c894a.jpg


----------

